# Subcutaneous Testosterone Injections vs Intramuscular Testosterone Injections on TRT



## BigSwolePump (Feb 22, 2020)

*Subcutaneous Testosterone Injections vs Intramuscular Testosterone Injections on TRT*

I have been doing research on this for a while and found this interesting video discussing studies done on subcutaneous test injections for TRT. Hope you guys and gals find this informative.








Data references:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17143361

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26797061

http://www.bioscience.org/2018/v10e/af/825/2.htm


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 22, 2020)

Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Beserker (Feb 22, 2020)

I’ve been experimenting with this during my first year on TRT.  Bloods both ways are nearly identical.  A dose is a dose... it all comes down to what you’re comfortable with. 

SubQ will save scar tissue buildup over the years potentially... but as for keeping the trough out, I find no difference on my test levels 5 days after an injection whether it’s subQ or IM.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 22, 2020)

I did gh sub-q for 3 years ... 2X a day for over a year ... super easy no doubt ... just not sure how oil would react ... small volumes would work ... .5 to 1ml would probably be fine sub-q ... 2mel and up probably better IM ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

Beserker said:


> I’ve been experimenting with this during my first year on TRT.  Bloods both ways are nearly identical.  A dose is a dose... it all comes down to what you’re comfortable with.
> 
> SubQ will save scar tissue buildup over the years potentially... but as for keeping the trough out, I find no difference on my test levels 5 days after an injection whether it’s subQ or IM.



Same here, I've tested it out myself. Funny enough though, I went back to IM, but with slin pins. 

Definitely wouldn't do high volume SubQ though, maybe 0.5 ml would be my limit.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

I use .2 subQ with no issues.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2020)

I've done sub q for years, BUT.... it may actually increase your blood levels in a bad way (hematocrit and hemoglobin) and that might be the reason why my blood levels got out of control over the last few years....


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't care for it.  Seems to leave knots under my skin.
Hell I even started pinning HGH IM.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been on TRT for around 6 yrs, various gels but now I just finished my 11th week on test cyp, 100 mg/wk and decided to try twice a week sub-q based on this article. Haven't had bloods yet but so far I feel great.
https://www.t-nation.com/pharma/get-20-better-results-from-testosterone


----------



## tinymk (Apr 4, 2020)

I have always done IM.  Just as easy imo.


----------



## buck (Apr 13, 2020)

I have used both ways for many years. And find sub-q to be the easiest. No damage to muscles. Not good for cycles really but for TRT especially daily it works great.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2020)

I bought some slin pins and have been doing upper quad and shoulder injection IM with 29g 1/2". I think is the route for me. I can't be doing much muscle damage with this tiny thing. That was my main concern. Takes about 3 min to load though.


----------

